# Lucy's turn



## texasred

During our floods I noticed 2 very small bumps on Lucy. With road closures my vet office was closed that week. She went in today, and he affirmed what I believed are mammary tumors. She is at the start of her heat cycle, so barring any big changes the surgery will be postponed until after her hormones are back to normal. She also has a bump on her chest. Dependant upon the time it takes to remove the tumors and spay her, he might be able to remove the one on her chest. She has no swelling of her lympnodes, and is as happy as a lark. So I'm going to stress as little as possible.


----------



## mswhipple

So sorry about Lucy's problems! Stay positive, and like you said... try not to get too stressed about it. She is an otherwise healthy girl and with the help of a good Vet, she should be fine. I will be thinking of Lucy, though. 

Also, every time I have seen those floods in the news, I have thought of you!
Hope everything is starting to get back to "normal".


----------



## CrazyCash

Ahh - sorry to hear this! So nerve wracking when something isn't right with these crazy dogs! I'm sure everything will be fine, a little surgery to get rid of the lumps and then she's be good as new!! Try not to worry too much, just think positive! Hoping for a speedy recovery for your girl!


----------



## texasred

Preoperative blood work was taken care of yesterday. Looks like next Wednesday will be the date for her surgery. I never look forward to having this done, but I'm always glad once it's in the review mirror.


----------



## jld640

Sending good thoughts that the surgery goes quickly and smoothly!


----------



## MCD

Sending positive energy and good thoughts for a successful surgery and a quick recovery for Lucy. Try not to stress and get over tired. It will all go well. You are in good hands and I know it sucks when something is not right with our redheads. Take care my forum friend.
Luv Marcia and Dharma


----------



## tknafox2

We will Keep you and June in our prayers, and send positive energy to the Vet and the procedure...


----------



## texasred

Ha Ha TKN, atleast I'm not the only one that calls my red girls by the other ones name. And like I tell my family, it's the thought and the belly rubs that count.


----------



## tknafox2

I knew it was Lucy... But I had June and her birthday in my brain... 
That's OK... I gave them both a good dose of Reiki, Love and Positive thoughts, So all will go well next Wed.


----------



## texasred

We had to reschedule Lucy for next Tuesday. 
Not a problem with her, vets just behind from being closed due to last week's flooding. More rain on the way


----------



## texasred

Looks like not doing it today was a good thing. 
Had to breakout the taller 4 wheel drive just to get down my street, and pick my husband up.
Picture is taken from my driveway.


----------



## einspänner

You're not the nervous type, but all the same, hang in there. I'm sure you'd rather get it over with.


----------



## harrigab

when does summer start in Texas? I probably watched too much Dallas when I was a kid and it always looked really warm, but I suppose Texas is approx 3 times the size of the UK so you probably have different regional climates.


----------



## texasred

Ten minutes after the rain stops, it's summer. 
We may be big but are summers only vary from hot to really hot. 

We have a bigger difference in our winters, dependent on which region of Texas. Some parts get ice and snow most years, but not the coast. Cash was 5 before he stepped on a pond, and had ice crunch under his feet. It was kinda funny. He looked back at me as if to say "Something is wrong with this water momma. "


----------



## tknafox2

We in California are being very sympathetic, and envious all at the same time... Praying for Texas... how frightening these storms must be and devastating!! You can return the prayers when our San Andres Fault lets go! As for our sweet Lucy... I'm sure she doesn't mind putting off her procedures, at one bit. 
I was thinking about her yesterday, so I am grateful for the update. 

Speaking of summer, you are most likely going to need anchors to keep the mosquito's from caring you away, with all that water!


----------



## texasred

The mosquitoes are horrible. 
I've tried some natural things to cut down on them, but hard to tell if any of it works. Spray one day, and the rain washes it away the next. 
Let's hope the Andres Fault gives some warning before letting go.


----------



## texasred

Well I guess this just wasn't meant to go easy. 
Lucy spay was not an easy one. Even though she looks tiny, her tubes were in cased with some fat around them. That makes for a much tougher spay, and then she had some bleeders. With the surgery taking loner, and the blood loss, it was not safe to remove the mammary tumors at that time. The vet said he has her on a IV,and she is resting comfortably. I will pick her up at 430 this evening. Next surgery will be in 3-4 weeks ,giving her time to recover.


----------



## Ksana

TexasRed said:


> Well I guess this just wasn't meant to go easy.
> Lucy spay was not an easy one. Even though she looks tiny, her tubes were in cased with some fat around them. That makes for a much tougher spay, and then she had some bleeders. With the surgery taking loner, and the blood loss, it was not safe to remove the mammary tumors at that time. The vet said he has her on a IV,and she is resting comfortably. I will pick her up at 430 this evening. Next surgery will be 3-4 weeks after she has recovered.


So sorry to hear about Lucy's problems with her health and surgery. We are thinking about you and your girl. Please keep us posted. How old is Lucy now?


----------



## dextersmom

Aww, that poor girl. She's not going to be happy about missing all that running & playing. (She'll have to make up for it with snuggling  ) Hoping for quick recoveries!


----------



## texasred

She is only 6, but was diagnosed with sarcoma at 2.
We always knew there would be more surgeries in her future. So far it's been a couple of years between surgeries, and that's a lot better than we had hoped for. Until the tumors are removed and sent off to the lab, we won't know if it's even related. She's a happy little spit fire, and as long as she has a good quality of life, we will keep doing what she needs to keep it that way.


----------



## einspänner

Thanks for the update. I'll be keeping both of you in my thoughts. I'm sure she won't mind the extra attention these next weeks.


----------



## texasred

Thanks everyone. 
She will enjoy the extra attention, but her daily lizard hunting, and toad catching will be derailed. From the past I've learned she's pretty low key for the first few days, and then has trouble getting them off her mind. I see lots of Bully sticks and car rides in our future.


----------



## texasred

The vet called back and asked if I would leave her overnight. He wants her to stay on a IV, and promised to keep a close eye on her. Of course I told him she could stay. 
Hopeful she gets to come home in the morning.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

TexasRed said:


> ... She's a happy little spit fire, and as long as she has a good quality of life, we will keep doing what she needs to keep it that way.


<Like>


----------



## mswhipple

Thinking of Lucy...


----------



## CrazyCash

Poor baby - I hope she bounces back fast!! Maybe she needs a stuffed lizard on a stick that she can catch from her bed...


----------



## einspänner

Hopeful she's on her way home soon.


----------



## texasred

Vet called this morning, and said Lucy was ready to come home. She spent twenty hours on a IV, and has a wide band on her waist. The band should help cut down on bruising, and the pressure from it also helps against any further bleeding taking place.


----------



## texasred

The vet told me there is no such thing as a routine spay. They never know what they will find until they make the incision. He walked me through why Lucy's had complications. This is the picture of her reproductive track. You can tell the tubes are quite large, and in cased in fat. It makes removering them harder, and also makes it a challenge to tie the sutures tight enough to stop the bleeding. Even though Lucy has a waistline, looks like she is going to have to lose a few pounds after she recovers.


----------



## Oyster

Poor girl! Our thoughts are with her... glad she's home.


----------



## texasred

Little Lucy is feeling much better. I thought she may have to go back to the vet, because I was having a problem getting her to eat, or drink. I had made her chicken and rice, but other than a couple of ounces the first day, she would just turn her nose up. Same with water. 
I decided to try grilled chicken before calling the vet, and that did the trick. Also she started drinking some water if I put in in one of my cups, and held it for her. 
She started eating and drinking from her own bowls last night. And now has lizards on her mind, so I know she's on the mend.


----------



## tknafox2

Ha Ha... I guess she was a little put out about ... going away, and coming home hurting... she must have needed some extra TLC to remind her she
was still loved. If mom is going to give water from her very own cup,... everything must be OK.
What a sweetheart. So Glad she is on the mend, and feeling better.


----------



## cuddlebuglove

Very happy to hear this news. But let's all of us prepare for either Canada Day (July 1st) or US Independence Day (July 4th). I know that firecrackers, fireworks etc; scare most pets causing them to hide or run away. We don't want any pets to do that. Please keep your Vizslas or any pets safe and during this festive season. It's never too early to prepare, right?

All the best to all.


----------



## texasred

How quickly things can change. We have Lucy at the ER vet and wouldn't mind a few prayers for her


----------



## harrigab

oh no TR!! , sending all best wishes from here.


----------



## texasred

I don't normally ask for prayers, but i could sure use some tonight. Lucy underwent emergency surgery at midnight. If she wakes up we have a 50 50 chance of losing her.


----------



## mswhipple

Oh, no!! Prayers are on the way! Poor little Lucy...


----------



## Canadian Expy

Oh no, thoughts and prayers are for you and Lucy. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCash

I'm so sorry to hear this!! Sending prayers!


----------



## trevor1000




----------



## dextersmom

Oh no :'( Keeping your family and Lucy in our thoughts!!


----------



## texasred

Over the first hurdle, Lucy is awake. 
She was off her food on Sunday, and by Sunday evening we could tell she was in distress. Shivering, and then started panting. She starting holding herself in a way you could tell she was in pain. 
We took her straight to the ER. Blood test revealed she had a very low white blood cell count, and her liver enzymes elevated. She was no longer walking, and had to be carried. Ultrasound showed she had some fluid in her abdomen. They were able to get a small sample, and it showed to be sepsis. The surgeon was called in, and they wouldn't know what they were dealing with until in surgery. She had a perforated colon, and they could only save half of it. Then try and clean everything that didn't pass as it should, and was inside her.abdomen. They had to pull her off anesthesia, while still doing surgery because her vitals dropped so low. The vet asked me to change her chart to No CPR if she stops breathing. 
The surgeon believes this could have been a bad reaction to the rimadyl, she was taking for pain management after the spay. 
Thank you for the prayers, we are going to need more over the next few days. 
Deb


----------



## lilyloo

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry. Prayers going out to you guys. Glad she's awake and hope that she continues to improve.


----------



## CrazyCash

Oh poor baby - how scary! Glad you were able to get her help when you did and that she's awake now. Continued prayers that she will continue improving and be back to her sweet self soon!


----------



## einspänner

Praying for you both.


----------



## jld640

Glad she is awake! Hoping for smooth, rapid improvement!


----------



## dextersmom

TexasRed said:


> Over the first hurdle, Lucy is awake.


GOOD GIRL.

Paws crossed for you, Lucy!!


----------



## texasred

Got to have a short visit with the little sweety, and a small tail wag from her. We've got 3-4 critical days ahead, before they will consider upping her chances.


----------



## harrigab

hang in there Lucy, we're all rooting for you xx


----------



## CrazyCash

I've been thinking about sweet Lucy all day! She looks good in this picture, tired but I'm sure she was glad to see you! Cash and Penny are sending good vibes too!! Keep up the fight Lucy - there are lizards at home waiting for you to chase them!!


----------



## texasred

No change as of late last night. Her heart rate is high (on meds for it), blood pressure still low. Waiting on bone marrow to kick in, and start making white blood cells. More tubes attached to her than a marionette has strings. Yesterday's picture was for my daughter, and I tried to get one that didn't show all the tubes. I'm going with her today, so she's not alone the first time she sees her in this way. My husband is a tough man, but it was enough to make him cry.


----------



## MCD

OMG! Just catching up with the forum now. Our thoughts and prayers are with your family and Lucy.
Hope she continues to improve daily and will be home chasing lizards soon.
All Our Love,
Marcia and Dharma


----------



## texasred

Waiting to speak with the surgeon, and my daughter to arrive. We've had a set back.


----------



## lilyloo

:-( So hard to see them hurting. Do you all know for sure that it was a bad reaction form the pain medicine? Nothing to do with the spay directly? I am so sorry to hear of the set back. Prayers that she makes it through.


----------



## texasred

I only have the er vet, er surgeon, and my vet to go by on what caused it. Because of the placement of it in the colon, they feel it was a very bad reaction to the medicine. 
A lot of dogs had problems with rimadyl when it first came on the market. It was pulled off the market and reformulated. None of the 3 vets have had a problem of this magnitude with it since it was reformulated. 
At this point I really don't care how it happened, I am only concentrating her getting better. 

This morning we were faced with there still being a small leak in the colon. Only two options were available . Put her through a 3rd and very risky surgery at this point, or come and say our goodbyes.
We chose to give it one more try, and saw her for a few minutes not knowing if it would be the last time. She made it through the surgery, and they reinforced the same area that had to be cut and reconnected previously. 
We are $6500 in before this last surgery, and probably looking at another $6000- $8000 if things go well. At least I will know we did everything possible to save her.


----------



## CrazyCash

Oh - my heart breaks reading this! Poor baby, but she is clearly a fighter! Continued prayers that she keeps fighting and gets through this. I wish there was something that I could do. Dogs are amazing and can bounce back from some tough odds. She has a great family and I'm sure that's what's keeping her going. Hang in there, hopefully the worst is behind you!


----------



## einspänner

Oh Deb, I was so hoping for better news about your girl. There is no question of how much you love her and I'm certain she knows it. CrazyCash is right. She is a fighter and what a blessing that she made it through another surgery.


----------



## texasred

Visited with her a short time last night. She seems more lethargic than the past visits. Called to check on her this morning, and was told her vitals are better, but she is still more lethargic than what they would like to see at this time. Surgeon will be looking at all of her morning tests, and call with a more in depth up date.


----------



## dextersmom

Thanks for the update. Maybe she is just really tired from such an ordeal? That's great news that her vitals are improving. We are all rooting for you, Lucy!


----------



## texasred

Thats what I'm hoping. Plus she is anemic at this point. She is showing some improvement in her lab tests, and they are going to start giving her a small amount protein in her feeding tube this morning. Yes its another tube added yesterday. If she handles it well, they can up the protein and cut back on the IV fluids. That should help her low protein levels and anemia. 
My daughter and I will go see her around noon. 
Thank you all so much for the prayers.
Deb.


----------



## texasred

We got tail wags, and little moans of happiness. Sure makes a heart feel good. 
Little Lucy AKA Woo Who with my daughter.


----------



## MCD

AWE! I hope things are getting brighter for you and Lucy. That is encouraging. Just take any thing you can get day by day and remain positive. You will be good as new soon enough- You all continue to be in our thoughts and prayers.
Marcia


----------



## texasred

We arrived today to visit Lucy, and she and a vet were on the floor. With Lucy laying on all the blankets, that had been in the large crated area with her. They had wanted to do massage therapy with Lucy, and she was having no part of coming out of the crate. The only option was to slide her out on the blankets underneath her. The vet said she is so sweet, and spoiled. She has quite a bit of generalized edema, and the massages, and warm compress therapy should help. Surgeon said it was to be expected after this type of surgery. Sweet Lucy has a bit of a Shar Pei look to her right now. 
She has so far handled the protein added to her feeding tube, and was given plasma yesterday to aid in her recovery. Three-five days is the critical time after this last surgery. The surgeon did say today he's slightly optimistic now on her recovery. That's a lot coming from him, as he would give no odds on her recovery since Tuesday morning. 
She was so happy to see us. You could see it in her eyes, and by all the tail wags. She surprised all the vet staff. The dog that won't get up with help, will do it on her own, if her family is leaving. We visit her twice a day, but it can only be for a short time while she is in ICU.


----------



## CrazyCash

Yay Lucy - keep up the good work! If the vet thinks she's spoiled now, just wait until she gets home!!


----------



## harrigab

good girl Lucy, keep fighting lass


----------



## cuddlebuglove

We LOVE Lucy ! 8)

Healing and Bright Blessings to the entire family!

May she return home healthy very soon.

Skin family, stay strong- we ALL send our best thoughts to you!


----------



## lyra

I don't read a lot of the threads and have only just read this one.

Really sorry to hear about Lucy. Our thoughts are with Lucy and your family, this must be so hard for you all.

Keep fighting Lucy.


----------



## texasred

Today we laid Lucy to rest under a tree, at her favorite mole hunting place.


----------



## CrazyCash

Oh TR - I'm devastated for you, your family and sweet Lucy! So hard to say goodbye to such a wonderful dog and furry family member. You did everything you could for her and gave her such a great life, she will be missed but will live on in the piece of your heart that she will forever own.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

TexasRed said:


> Today we laid Lucy to rest under a tree, at her favorite mole hunting place.


Oh no!! That is so sad ... I hate to hear of any passing, but Lucy's is the worst. We thought she was going to make it - I was checking HVF for the news of her improvement. 

I know that you've lost others, but I can't believe that it gets any easier - and if there were anything that we could do to make it any easier, you know that everyone here would be doing it.

Heart broken,
Bob


----------



## Canadian Expy

Heartbreaking  So terribly sorry for your loss TR. Sweet Lucy gave it her all, and fought a valiant fight. You and your family did all you could for her. She was so loved. My thoughts are with you and your family during this very difficult time. Rest in peace Lucy, you are free. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## einspänner

I never got to meet your sweet girl, but after so many shared years on the forum I feel like you and her are part of my family. I'm hurting so much for you now and I wish I could do something to help. 

I've always loved that story of her taking chase after airplanes like they were birds in the sky. It's so charming, her confidence and optimism--one of those stories that made me fall in love with the breed from afar. 

Take care of yourself, ok.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

In memoriam 
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,43658.msg318130.html#msg318130
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,33746.msg245762.html#msg245762
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;pic=870


----------



## pippylongstocking

I have kept checking in to see how Lucy was doing. I was so pleased she was holding her own. 
Absolutely devastated and heartbroken for you all. Your loss is felt throughout the forum. God bless Lucy :'( :'(
Deborah xx


----------



## Anida

I was really hoping she would pull through. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## weez

I am so very sorry to hear about Lucy. I kept hoping for a different outcome. You did all you could for her. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## cuddlebuglove

My sincerest condolences for your family.at this time

For sweet Lucy, with the Saints give rest- Memory Eternal.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius

So very sorry to hear about Lucy. She is in my prayers. Let me know if I can help.
RT


----------



## miru

Oh,I haven't been here for sometime and now I've found out about Lucy!
It was always easy to imagine her from your loving stories,TR

I am terribly sorry for her and you and your family!

All my good thoughts

Mire


----------



## dextersmom

Oh, Deb. I am heartbroken for you and your family. I hope you find comfort and peace knowing that you did everything you possibly could for her. She was such a spirited little fighter, I'm sure she gave it her all. You gave her a life that most Vs can only dream of and I'm sure she knew how much she was loved. 

I bet REM is already showing her around all the best hunting spots over the bridge. 

"Dogs' lives are too short. Their only fault, really." - Agnes Sligh Turnbull


----------



## texasred

The kind words mean a lot in helping me get through this devastating loss. Give me a couple of days, and I will try and post our last day together.


----------



## mswhipple

My heart aches for you... I just don't have the words...


----------



## MCD

You have to know that you both did all that you could. Lucy is not in any pain any more and in a good place. She will always have a place in your hearts and memories and no one can replace that.
Allow yourself and your family time to heal. My most sincere thoughts and condolences are with you and your family. Take care my forum friend.
Sincerely,
Marcia


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

When I read that brief & poignant post "Today we laid Lucy to rest ..." I was overwhelmed with "Oh, no no ... no!". She was having ups and downs but she was supposed to make it. I was not all ready for her not to. It just couldn't be. This was just a spay - how could it end this way? 

She showed why she was loved so much in the earlier posts when TR visited and "...got tail wags, and little moans of happiness." "She was so happy to see us. You could see it in her eyes, and by all the tail wags." She was so sick but still happy to see her people and show them so.

Having these wonderful creatures in our lives can be so hard sometimes.

Bob


----------



## jld640

So very, very sorry for your loss.

Judy


----------



## Ksana

Oh no, my heart is broken. This is not the news I had expected to hear when I turned my laptop on today. So sorry for your loss. Once you feel a bit better, please share with us your best memorable moments of Lucy.


----------



## harrigab

I've been away for the weekend and one of the first things I did when I got back was to log in to check how Lucy was doing. I'm so sorry it wasn't good news. You're all in my thoughts Deb.


----------



## vdogdad

I came to my office this morning, looking forward to reading about Lucy's continued recovery...totally devastating news - we are heartbroken for you and your family...hopefully time and all the great memories will overcome your grief. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## emilycn

I'm so sorry for your loss. I started getting nervous about Lucy when there was no update that afternoon. I can only imagine how it must feel---I'm sure the whole family (dogs included) is devastated. There's nothing I can do to help, really, but I'm here with the rest of the forum for you.


----------



## texasred

I had awoken early Friday morning, encouraged by how well Lucy was doing on Thursday. Lucy has always been a dog that has to have a toy in her mouth if she is excited, or nervousness. I was going to buy her a new toy. Keep it with me for a couple of hours, so it would have my smell, and take it to her on todays visit.
As I pulled out of the driveway, I called the vets office to check on her. I was waiting on hold for for the ICU to pickup, when a call from the vet beeped in. It was the surgeon, and things had changed drastically in the late night hours. She has started experiencing intolerable pain, to the point she snapped at the vets. I can't even imagine how much pain she had to be in, to push such a kindhearted dog to that point. They upped her pain medicine, and started running tests. Since last Tuesdays surgery, this was the first time fluid from her drain had bacteria in it. The surgeon said to was one of two things. Either her gall bladder had ruptured, or the colon had started to leak again. That dogs can do very well without a gall bladder, but if it was the colon there was little hope of a recovery, even if we choose to have him repair it for a third time. A high probability we would be faced with the same situation in a couple of days, and Lucy would be in a great deal of pain again. We scheduled the emergency surgery. If it was the gall bladder, it would be removed. If it was the colon, we wouldn't wake her from the anesthesia. 
I called my daughter and husband, and we all headed straight to the ER vets. The surgeon had let the staff know the short visit rule didn't apply. We would be allowed to stay with Lucy until she was taken into surgery. We laid next to her, rubbed her, and told her just how much she meant to us. She licked my husbands tears away. Even with all the pain meds, you could see she was becoming uncomfortable. They increased them to ease her pain, and it did give her some relief. Me and Lucy before they came to get her.









It was only 30 minutes later, and the surgeon came out to speak with us. The colon had started to deteriorate at the place previously repaired. He would repair it again if we asked him to, but didn't recommend it. A voice inside me was screaming "Just give it one more try." I leaned over and hugged my daughter, and told her "We have to let her go." I signed the papers, and they got her ready for us to see her. She was still under anesthesia as we said our last goodbyes. I told the surgeon he could start administering the last drugs. We held her close, and in under a minute she peacefully crossed over.

We waited to take her on her last ride. I've always said Lucy is my daughters dog, that lives with me. Lucy had always been over the top happy on her weekend visits at my daughter's house. It was only fitting that her final resting place would be with my daughter. The spot would be her favorite mole hunting place, next to a shade tree.
I will never know which voice I should have followed. The one screaming inside, or my saddened heart that spoke to my daughter. I just could not put her through anymore pain.


----------



## harrigab

You did all you could Deb, you couldn't have done any more. I think you made the right decision albeit a very hard one. She's not in pain now, she had a great life tragically cut short. I can only imagine the sadness you're feeling now.


----------



## lilyloo

Oh, TR... I am reading about your last day together and am brought to tears. I am so sorry that your little Lucy had to be let go, but please know that you did the best thing you could for her -- you took away her pain, even though it meant that yours would grow exponentially. 

My thoughts and prayers with you all. I bet Lucy's doggie heaven is full of lizards for her to hunt.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

TR - you do know which voice you should have followed - it was the one that you did follow. The screaming one was the selfish one that wasn't thinking about all the additional suffering for Lucy and you. Who wasn't accepting that a third try wasn't going to work if the first two hadn't.

How brave you all were and what a valiant fight you made. At the end, you were there for her and she didn't pass alone. James Herriot wrote "Like all vets I hated doing this, painless though it was, but to me there has always been a comfort in the knowledge that the last thing these helpless animals knew was the sound of a friendly voice and the touch of a gentle hand."

Bob


----------



## texasred

I know I made the only decision I could, with the information I had. I think it's just human nature to question, when making a decision with this ratification. 
I called Pfizer and they will be in contact with the vets, and get a copy of all her records. Contacting them is the only way there is a true count of adverse reactions, and deaths. They then have to report it to the FDA, with their findings. 

We miss her everyday, and I don't forsee it changing any time in the near future.


----------



## Ksana

TexasRed said:


> I called Pfizer and they will be in contact with the vets, and get a copy of all her records. Contacting them is the only way there is a true count of adverse reactions, and deaths. They then have to report it to the FDA, with their findings.


Why Pfizer? I was under the impression it was a complication as a result of the surgery, was not it? Am I missing something here?


----------



## texasred

All three vets believe it was caused by rimadyl.


----------



## tknafox2

I just returned home from 2 weeks away with my mom...
I am heart sick to read this...
you are all in my prayers Good bye Lucy, sweet baby, we will miss you


----------



## cuddlebuglove

I am numb over this situation. I hope that whatever you're doing that you will succeed. 

I take some comfort in knowing that she is not suffering any more and that Lucy knows that she is still cherished by many.
Thank you so much for sharing her with all of us.


----------



## Rbka

Oh this is just so sad!! I didn't realize I had missed this while away on vacation.
TR-- I hope you, your family, and especially June and Cash are all coping together. So sorry for your loss <3


----------



## nymeria

Just saw this. I am so, so sorry. Your account of your last day brought tears to my eyes. Obviously a well loved dog who loved you too.


----------



## texasred

Lucy's first day with us. 
Sorry guys, Fridays are just tough. To be honest lot of days are tough. I just keep thinking, she should be here.


----------



## einspänner

You have nothing to apologize for. Keep sharing if it helps or even if it doesn't help. 

Great pic of both your girls.


----------



## harrigab

been there a few times over the years with various dogs TR, you always miss them, but after a while the grief does turn a corner and you're able to shift the grief to smiles remembering the times you spent together.


----------



## texasred

TexasRed said:


> Lucy's first day with us.
> Sorry guys, Fridays are just tough. To be honest lot of days are tough. I just keep thinking, she should be here.


This picture was taken exactly 6 years ago today. Lord I miss that little red dog.
Spoke with Zoetis (a part of Pfizer) today. After speaking with all vets and reviewing her records, they will be submitting it to the FDA. Her death will be listed as a side effect of rimadyl.
It now goes before their review board, and they will consider if, or what amount of compensation they will offer.
I hadn't thought about this part of it.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

TexasRed said:


> This picture was taken exactly 6 years ago today. Lord I miss that little red dog.


I miss our previous 2 and they were old men when we let them go. Their going was in the natural order of things. But to lose a dog so young just isn't right.



> ... they will consider if, or what amount of compensation they will offer.
> 
> I hadn't thought about this part of it.


It won't make you miss her less, but it would take away the insult of having to pay for all the treatment that was required for their product's side effect. "Side effect" ... that sounds so benign for such a terrible consequence.

Bob


----------



## texasred

Today marks two months since we had to let that bouncy little red girl go. I hope she's running free.


----------



## texasred

Lucy the day she came home from her spay. Today marks 3 months since I took that picture. 
They say grief has no time line, and I'm finding that to be true.


----------



## tknafox2

Nope.... no time line... you just get used to the empty feel of that hole in your heart... 
Find a distraction that makes Love grow in, but that hole just never goes away.

:-X


----------



## vdogdad

We had a bit of drama yesterday morning that made me think of Texas Red and their beloved Lucy. While my wife was enjoying a cup of coffee on our screened in pool area, our one year old Myrt proudly presented a 20 inch long very alive eastern coral snake, dangling from her mouth...after yelling at Myrt to drop it and then securing both Vizslas, we promptly divided the reptile in two. After thoroughly examining Myrt and finding no evidence of a bite, we spent an anxious few hours monitoring her to see any manifestations of invenomation. All I could think about was Lucy and the horror of losing such a centerpiece of our lives...I don't know how we were so fortunate, but I sent up several additional prayers of thanks yesterday, and a couple more this morning! My heart still aches every time I see a post titled "Lucy's Turn", as I'm sure is the case with many members of this forum. God bless you for all you have shared and continue to share with us, we wish you peace and comfort.


----------



## texasred

So happy to hear your story has a happy ending. I remember reading some where that the antivenom for coral snakes is in short supply. 

I try and not post a lot on Lucy, but my heart aches for her everyday. Her crate is still sits just the way she left it. One day I'll bring myself to move it. I'm just not ready yet.


----------



## cuddlebuglove

Yesterday I participated in the World Day of Prayer. I prayed for all who had lost their loved ones 2, 3 or 4 footed, as well as for the safety of all. Lucy is immortal now, because she is in the hearts of many. That I hope will help. In time. 

As for Myrt the brave Vizsla was doubtless in her innocence protecting all of You. I am so grateful that she was rendered safe. Like Lucy, she is loving and brave when real courage is needed.

Isn't that so enchanting about our Hungarian dogs, a buzzing bee can make them skittish about going into a forest but they will not hesitate to bring back a viper- saving OUR lives or fighting to end to stay alive from a tragic surgery. Our eyes may fill with tears, our hearts with dread but our souls are filled with awe and love for our special Redbird Dogs. Thank you so much for sharing. 

Please remember the brave first responder canines who risk and gave their aid and lives as well as survived September 11th. Blessings to all- cherish your fur babies.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

TexasRed said:


> ...
> I try and not post a lot on Lucy, but my heart aches for her everyday.


If you don't post because you're not up to it, everybody understands. But it sounds like you think that you're bothering us with those posts. If that's the case, it's simply not so. We welcome them. For your sake and ours. We never met Lucy, but we knew her through your posts and we miss her too.



> Her crate still sits just the way she left it. ...


That simple sentence is so evocative of your sadness. And ours.

Bob


----------



## texasred

I post some on Lucy because she was a big part of my life for almost six years.
She would run hop in the bed with me every morning, and spend a few minutes with me before we started our day. Then be bouncing at the door to be let out to potty.
I pass the field that she chased airplanes as a pup, almost daily. I know the exact spot she would start moaning with excitement, when she knew we were headed to the bird fields. Brushing duck blinds I see the field that she would be running 100 yards out. Big smile on her face, tongue hanging out, and putting cow birds in flight. The ponds where she would run the banks, and leap into the water after fish are still there. One day I will smile because all of these things happened. Right now I feel as if I'm just wallowing in my grief when I post of them.

Sorry guys today is the 12th. Its marks three months since we carried her into the emergency vet.


----------



## vdogdad

Please don't apologize to us...you have been kind enough to share your wonderful adventures with this forum, which is obviously comprised of a diverse group of people, with one common thread...an almost (well in my case, a definite) obsession with these incredible creatures called Vizslas. Many times I would read one of your posts and chuckle, because it sounded just like something we had experienced with our own two V's, other times I would read about things you and Lucy had done that I found myself wanting to do too...I think many on this forum felt this way...but through your gift of sharing with us, we somehow felt a special relationship with you and Lucy, though our pain is nothing to what you have and are experiencing, there's a certain bond within this group that feels a loss and a hope that someday soon the hole in your heart will start to heal. It has been a privilege learning so much from you about these crazy red beasts...your obvious love and passion is an inspiration for many of us. Thank you...


----------



## 1stVizsla

This is so tragic to read, and I'm not sure I read all comments, but I am now concerned about having my 5mo old female V spayed. I guess I am wondering if your vet ruled out an accidental perforation of the bowel (not something they would perhaps want to admit) but seems consistent would explain the difficulty in repairs in this delicate breed?

I'm no fan of Rimadyl either though as it was prescribed for my German Shepard when we had him neutered recently and his recovery from the neutering was anything but typical. It may be pure coincidence but he had his first Grand Mal seizure about 3wks later and has had 2 smaller ones since. Not sure what brought those on as the canine epilepsy forum and other sources say they typically start in susceptible breeds btwn 1-4y of age so it may be coincidence but I had to make a return at 3d for steroid shots as he couldn't void etc. and he didn't tolerate the procedure well at all.

Now after reading about how you lost your beautiful Lucy I'm not sure I feel as inclined to have my Stella spayed anytime soon. Going to have to think about this long and hard, I have a new vet also so don't know their surgical history....


----------



## texasred

I know 8 pages is a long read. Zoetis the distributor of rimadyl, and a subsidiary of Pfizer has already concluded their findings. They found that rimadyl was the cause of her colon perforation. They then had to turn their findings over to the FDA. 

My vet is a very open and honest guy. If he knew he perforated her colon, he would have transferred her to a better equipped animal hospital the day of the spay. He's did a lot of research on rimadyl after Lucy went into the er. Finding more dogs are having serious complications from the medicine, than what he believed before this happen. 
It was the ER vet, and ER surgeon that said rimadyl was the cause. He only said rimadyl after having daily phone consultations with them. He has apologized profusely to me, and was at a loss for words on her loss.


----------



## nymeria

TexasRed said:


> I post some on Lucy because she was a big part of my life for almost six years.
> She would run hop in the bed with me every morning, and spend a few minutes with me before we started our day. Then be bouncing at the door to be let out to potty.
> I pass the field that she chased airplanes as a pup, almost daily. I know the exact spot she would start moaning with excitement, when she knew we were headed to the bird fields. Brushing duck blinds I see the field that she would be running 100 yards out. Big smile on her face, tongue hanging out, and putting cow birds in flight. The ponds where she would run the banks, and leap into the water after fish are still there. One day I will smile because all of these things happened. Right now I feel as if I'm just wallowing in my grief when I post of them.
> 
> Sorry guys today is the 12th. Its marks three months since we carried her into the emergency vet.


I hope you'll post your memories of Lucy whenever you feel like it. I'm pretty new to the forum, but like others, I felt like I knew Lucy, too, and when I see your posts it brings tears to my eyes. I can't imagine your grief and you and your Lucy are in my thoughts. These crazy red dogs just capture our hearts, don't they?


----------



## tknafox2

We are all here to share Your grief, Your grief is our grief too... It is really good to share, it keeps her memory alive, and memories are beautiful things.

Just this morning driving back from our canyon walk, Fergy was sitting in the seat beside me and I reach over to rub his shoulder, and the thought popped into my head, how much softer Foxy's coat had been...
I love when that happens, unbidden sweet memories, Make you smile and cry at the same time. But best of all, they make that love feeling swell in your heart. 

Thank you, and keep on sharing.


----------



## 1stVizsla

TexasRed, don't know if you've seen this site: http://www.srdogs.com/Pages/rimadyl.deaths.html

I think it's so important that you shared Lucy's tragic experience. When our GSD was in pain after his neutering we were surprised by the amounts of this NSAID (Rimadyl) that the vet wanted him to take. It seemed to be the only weapon in their pain management repertoire and wasn't very effective for him. 

Another family member of mine (physician) was wondering why vets don't simply provide short term (post-Surg) opioid pain relief. At least that doesn't have the awful side effects (and deaths) noted at the site above.
P.S. I hope in time you may get another "Red Dog"


----------



## texasred

Thank you for posting the link. And yes I have seen it.
Just guessing on the reason vets prescribe rimadyl so often. There is not a lot of NSAIDS on the market for dogs, and opioids do nothing for inflammation. Then there seems to be a lack of knowledge on how often dogs have side effects from the drug. 
Rimadyl was meant to be a drug used for arthritis in older dogs. I still think it has a place, as a medicine of last resort. If I had a older dog with arthritis, and they were suffering everyday. I would try it, before letting them go.
I do think Lucy's pain could have been managed with tramadol. Or at the least a lot lower dose of rimadyl, combined with tramadol. 
I have shared Lucy's story in some other places. 
I don't share her story on any site that sells alternative medicines or so called supplements. As I don't trust their true agenda.


----------



## texasred

P.S. I hope in time you may get another "Red Dog" 

While I can never replace Lucy, I will get another pup to brighten my day.
I reached out to the breeder, but I can no longer get the same bloodlines as Lucy. The female he is thinking of breeding will not produce the over the top happy dog I would like to have. 
I also reached out to Jessica Mackey. She owns Riot, a over the top happy dog, that always looked like he was smiling. I'm saddened to say she lost him two weeks later. 

Anti-inflammatorys didn't work on my knee,and the cortisone shot lasted exactly one month. I'll be scheduling knee surgery in the next to weeks.
Most likely new puppy search will be on hold till the first of the year. I've let Ken know what I'm looking for in a pup. And he graciously has offered to help with my search. 
I do have two other red dogs to keep me company.


----------



## texasred

Most of us think of every vizsla as being happy and out going. So it makes it hard to explain Lucy, and the traits I will be looking for. 
She treated everything as if it was new and exciting. It didn't matter if she did it hundreds of times. Each time she was over the top happy, bouncing, and excited, as if it was the very first time. 
I may never find another dog like her. But she was such a joy, so I have to try.


----------



## vdogdad

Sounds just like our little Myrt...I have never experienced any creature, humans included, with a demeanor of such outright joy and affection. I hope you get yourself healthy quickly and find another "extra special" V to love and share with the rest of us!


----------



## cuddlebuglove

I have to hope and to believe that Lucy's spirit is with you; I will believe that SHE will guide you and the right puppy to create new and exciting adventures together. 

My best thoughts are with you. Please note that the prayers that I sent in will be remembered for 30 days.

Also, that I carry Lucy within my heart .Thank you for sharing the celebration of her vitality and joy filled life with US.


----------



## texasred

Zoetis called and spoke with my vet today. 
Their words. 
They are offering a good will gesture to offset any medical costs associated with the case,and I will be receiving a letter in the mail.

Their so called good will gesture is only 20% of what we spent trying to save her. It sure doesn't feel like a gesture of good will.


----------



## hecallsmebama

So sorry to hear that. It's not comforting at all. Maybe even more painful. Are they aware of the total of your expense? Just curious.


----------



## texasred

They assured me they are aware, and just repeated what was said to my vet.


----------



## texasred

Today marks 4 months without my bouncy little ray of sunshine.


----------



## texasred

It's taken me this long to find an article on why rimadyl perforated Lucy's colon. 
http://www.dogsupsetstomach.com/causes/dog-vomiting-after-taking-rimadyl/

I wish I knew then, what I know now.
I still don't know if I will accept Zoetis offer. It feels as if I would be making a deal with the devil, and cheapening her memory.


----------



## harrigab

TexasRed said:


> It's taken me this long to find an article on why rimadyl perforated Lucy's colon.
> http://www.dogsupsetstomach.com/causes/dog-vomiting-after-taking-rimadyl/
> 
> I wish I knew then, what I know now.
> I still don't know if I will accept Zoetis offer. It feels as if I would be making a deal with the devil, and cheapening her memory.


you made your decision with the information you had at the time Deb, hindsight is a wonderful thing, unfortunately it's not available unti after the fact, don't put yourself through the grinder, you did what you thought was best at the time, hence you did the best for Lucy.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

TexasRed said:


> It's taken me this long to find an article on why rimadyl perforated Lucy's colon.
> http://www.dogsupsetstomach.com/causes/dog-vomiting-after-taking-rimadyl/
> ...


Thanks for the link. I have been wondering about the Rimadyl:colon connection. Especially because we have Daisy on Rimadyl for her arthritis. We know about the liver and kidney connection and have her tested every 6 months, but the the colon thing was unknown and worrying. It's good to know what the symptoms are and even better to know that she has never had any of them. She has cast iron GI but Charlie's is a bit sensitive, so if he ever needs an NSAID, we'll be forewarned.

Thanks again and it's such a shame that you ever had the need to search for it.

Bob


----------



## cuddlebuglove

I know that you will do what is best; I cannot express how sorry I am about this entire tragedy.


----------



## organicthoughts

Bob said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's taken me this long to find an article on why rimadyl perforated Lucy's colon.
> http://www.dogsupsetstomach.com/causes/dog-vomiting-after-taking-rimadyl/
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. I have been wondering about the Rimadyl:colon connection. Especially because we have Daisy on Rimadyl for her arthritis. We know about the liver and kidney connection and have her tested every 6 months, but the the colon thing was unknown and worrying. It's good to know what the symptoms are and even better to know that she has never had any of them. She has cast iron GI but Charlie's is a bit sensitive, so if he ever needs an NSAID, we'll be forewarned.
> 
> Thanks again and it's such a shame that you ever had the need to search for it.
> 
> Bob
Click to expand...

I find arnica is a great anti-inflammatory supplement and it is safe to use in dogs with weak GI's


----------



## texasred

> Thanks for the link. I have been wondering about the Rimadyl:colon connection. It's good to know what the symptoms are and even better to know that she has never had any of them. She has cast iron GI but Charlie's is a bit sensitive, so if he ever needs an NSAID, we'll be forewarned.


Lucy was picky, but didn't have a sensitive stomach.
She also didn't show a lot of the warning signs mentioned. No vomiting, no diarrhea. Slightly softer stool but not runny. She never had blood in her stool either.
Her first warning sign was slightly off her food on Saturday evening, even that was not abnormal for her. Sunday morning she ate part of a morning snack, but was not quite her chipper self by that afternoon. That evening she started shivering and having trouble getting comfortable. We went straight to the ER vet. So while some dogs show more symptoms, Lucy gave us very little to go on.
I've went over it thousands of times in my head. Looking for any sign I could have missed that would have changed the outcome.


----------



## texasred

Going through somethings today, and I came across Lucy's lifeguard shirt. My daughter was a lifeguard, and Lucy had a matching shirt. 
It's been 7 months, 2 days, and 4 hours since we said goodbye.


----------



## hecallsmebama

That is so cute and bittersweet to come across it. Hugs to you today, TR!


----------



## texasred

This morning when I went on Facebook, one of the first posts was a video of a vizsla. She was going to the park, and was doing the same high pitched moans of excitement, that Lucy use to do on trips when we got close to the park.
I sat there with bittersweet tears rolling down my face. Today is 8 months since we had to say goodbye to her. I knew I would miss her, I just didn't know how much.


----------



## 1stVizsla

Hi TR, my dog is being spayed as I write this and I'm re-reading and remembering this conversation on Rimadyl. When I mentioned that I didn't want it used in her the vet he stated he hadn't heard of problems so I'm getting what I can together in case I need to explain when I pick her up. I'd had secret hopes of getting one litter from her before the spay but I saw one green drop of pus at end of her last heat and read on pyromethra; put her on Amoxicillin immediately, and scheduled the spay.

I hope you managed to find another pup similar to your Lucy. I know what you mean about the Joyful ones.  

My Stella Mae is one of those, even at 8weeks her videos from the breeder had dubbed her the one with the "happy tail". She's the happiest dog I've known; the image of Pure Joy in the field, and everywhere else. I hope the procedure is going well for her and won't change that about her! Will see if I can get them to give me Tramadol or something other than Rimadyl when I collect her later today :-(


----------



## texasred

I hope everything goes well for her today.

I've gotten to where I just tell vets, no rimadyl. If they question, I tell them why. Never had one insist on using it.


----------



## 1stVizsla

Well they sent her home with NO meds of any kind, vet tech said "she doesn't need anything" so I guess that's what I get for mentioning it! Anyway, vet did say her uterus was enlarged but she couldn't determine if it was Pyo or just 3 weeks post heat without cutting it open which she didn't do. Guess we'll just tough it out.


----------



## texasred

My old vet, that retired a few years back was the same way. Unless the spay surgery was tough on the dog (complications), she would not send home pain meds.
Ive found they only need the pain meds the first two days. After that, they act fine without them.


----------



## texasred

harrigab said:


> been there a few times over the years with various dogs TR, you always miss them, but after a while the grief does turn a corner and you're able to shift the grief to smiles remembering the times you spent together.


Even though it has been over 2 years, I'm still waiting for that time.
Lucy's sister Kinzie joined her this week, after being diagnose with cancer. 
Her and Lucy we're a lot a like in temperament, and looks.


----------



## tknafox2

I'm So Sorry TR.... It makes you wonder what was the bad seed part of that litter???
And as far as Grief.... all the time in the world can pass by, and that pain is still like a "Valyrian steel" dagger in your heart when it comes back and stabs you...
Sure We all go on, but the physical absence ... NEVER goes away!! Dulls.... but never goes away!!


----------



## texasred

TKN
I have no idea.
You can go back over 20 years, and there was not a known problem in the bloodline. 
It's also hard to rule out environment. We never know what was put on our yards, and fields many years ago.
Neither parent developed cancer. So if its gentic, it started with that breeding. 
They still don't consider the type of cancer Lucy had to be gentic, but couldn't 100% rule it out.
I didn't ask what type of cancer Kinzie had. When she was diagnosed, she was only given weeks to live. A small spot appeared on her ear. The same week, the lymph node on her neck become the size of a soft ball. I think they had 3 weeks with her. I didnt want to ask a lot of questions while they were grieving.


----------



## 1stVizsla

*Spay complete*

Finishing the story, Stella made it through the spay despite moaning in pain the first night. After the vet explained that keeping an ovary would do her no good as she'd already had 4 heat cycles (they apparently do lots of ovary sparing spays); he recommended they take it all (ovaries, uterus& cervix) and we acquiesced. I was quite worried she had early pyometra (presented vet w/tissue w/droplet of green drop of pus I'd caught emanating from her).

We probably would have kept her intact longer but we foolishly did not effectively prevent our Neutered GSD from tieing on her a couple of times. Certainly have a new respect for breeders; I now realize why her breeder used artificial insemination. I didn't understand the canine uterus and Pyo. The vet confirmed she had enlarged uterus although as she was 3wks post heat so she couldn't rule out that as the cause.

In retrospect, perhaps we should have spayed her before she reached 2yrs 3mos as this was REALLY traumatizing for her; previous bitches we'd had spayed were always under 4 mos old.

I've never seen a dog "cry" but there were large tears rolling from her cheeks when I picked her up. She seemed to know what we'd done and she was crushed. Her breathing was racked with pain for 24-36hrs as the vet sent her home with nothing. We treated her and the vet gave her some DermaMax next day.

Spent last 2weeks rebuilding her confidence & getting her over the trauma. Put her on Bactrim as she's had some incontinence which seems to be responding to it. It's a brutal procedure; my husband (doc) pointed out that as ovaries are right next to bladder (and other organs) complications in dissecting the uterine horns away can occur. We removed her stitches ourselves so she didn't have to return to vet to minimize trauma.

She's back out in the field (& creeks) now and seems healed but it will probably be the worst experience of her otherwise blissful life. I. Hoping in 2-3 months she won't remember it.... :sad


----------



## texasred

Awe, so glad she is back to herself.
With the fosters I've had spayed, they only needed tramadol for the first 24-48 hours. 
It seems like the first night is always the worst, and dogs can act differently coming off the anesthesia. June always has a wild look to her eyes after anesthesia, and not quite herself for a few hours after coming home.


----------

